# Rockport Oversize



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

The oversize reds have been thick in the Rockport area. It has been a blast catching them but it is a little hard on the equipment!!! Large schools have been hanging out on both oyster and sand bottoms. With the high winds finding them has been tricky but after finding them it is on! As usual the drum have been very reliable. I have some opening coming up if anyone wants a chance to tangle with these bruisers.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Got into them again this time in the back lakes in just over shin deep water. It was a little sporty getting in and out but was worth it!! At first we found them scattered out in the middle of a lake on St. Joe. Once we pushed to the opposite side we found the reds were pushing rafts of bait down the shoreline. Made for easy picking and was fun sight casting them!!! All the fish were released to fight another day.


----------

